

Pixar's comment on the passing of Steve Jobs. - brackin
http://www.pixar.com/

======
bennesvig
If anyone hasn't seen it, the documentary The Pixar Story is on Netflix
Instant. It's a great documentary that features a few interviews with Steve
Jobs and tells of the rise of Pixar.

------
channelmeter
From the Marin Independent Journal, the paper of the Ed Catmull's home: "Some
people put marketing at the top of ... the success for the business," Catmull
added. "What he did was he made the quality of what he was working on the most
important thing."

[http://www.marinij.com/marinnews/ci_19051009?source=most_vie...](http://www.marinij.com/marinnews/ci_19051009?source=most_viewed)

~~~
davvid
This is completely true. When Pixar bought Disney for -7 billion it completely
changed the atmosphere at the Disney Animation studio. The first thing Ed and
John did was fire all of the executives who were making story decisions and
let the storytellers go back to telling stories. There's still a lot of work
to be done but things are finally back on the right track.

"Quality is the best business plan" -- John Lasseter

~~~
masklinn
> When Pixar bought Disney for -7 billion it completely changed the atmosphere
> at the Disney Animation studio.

This sounds strangely reminiscent of Apple's acquisition by NeXT.

------
tptacek
I'd been hitting refresh on that URL for awhile now waiting for that.

~~~
brackin
As have I, was interested to see their response. Love the photo they used.

~~~
cdh
Check out what an amazing job they did of restoring what is, as far as I can
tell, the original:

<http://i.imgur.com/s2uRg.jpg>

~~~
peterb
IMO, the original is better.

~~~
tricolon
That's a pretty well-executed photo, though a bit stretched.

------
Produce
Why are you all paying so much attention to this man? He did nothing good with
his life, just distracted a lot of people with shiny stuff while reaching into
their pockets. He did so in a creative way, but this is hardly someone to be
praised for his accomplishments.

~~~
cubicle67
really?

so you think your small bitter self, fuelled by a few thing you've read
written by other small bitter people, understands Jobs better than the people
who've spent decades working alongside him? piss of back to 4chan

~~~
ColinWright
Do not feed the troll.

